# Cat killed by hunt



## Cop-Pop (15 December 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-killed-pack-fox-hounds-hunt-rides-land.html

Not sure if this has been posted or not.  Certainly not good publicity!


----------



## tallyho! (15 December 2011)

Very unfortunate  poor cat.

Thoughtless too.


----------



## flyingfeet (15 December 2011)

This is in latest news - however it just goes to show that a good huntsmen is necessary and should be appreciated

They ought to be able to call them off cats, hare, deer and anything else they shouldn't be chasing.


----------



## stencilface (15 December 2011)

Oops - poor cat.  Could happen to many in a split second though, I'm sure its happened to ordinary one-dog owners before.


----------



## PorkChop (15 December 2011)

Poor cat  However not sure if I believe that the article is factually correct.

Unfortunately it doesn't matter how many rules and regulations are implemented upon Hunts - or how open and transparent they are - there will always be those that will regard them with animosity.


----------



## HeatherAnn (15 December 2011)

Absolutely disgusting. If they can't call the hounds off then they shouldn't be allowed to roam in the countryside. I bet if this was a group of kids who's dogs attack their cat there would be uproar on this site. How is this any different?


----------



## Amymay (15 December 2011)

LJR said:



			Poor cat  However not sure if I believe that the article is factually correct..
		
Click to expand...

What is it you find incorrect?


----------



## SplashofSoy (15 December 2011)

It was in my local paper but a slightly less daily fail like version.  Horrible for the owners but the reality is may have happened in a split second and the huntsman would have had no opportunity to call the hounds.  Could happen to any one with a dog who was off lead in a split second who got hold of the poor moggy.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 December 2011)

Had the cat bolted across the road,  in-front of a car,  as they do,  would that most dreadful of rags,  The Mail,  have made a dog's dinner of it?  Of course they wouldn't.

Another point,  I'm surprised to see the cat in one piece.  I'd have expected the hounds to have broken it up,  and there would have been very little evidence. 

Assuming that the poor moggy was in fact,  killed by hounds,  it was an accident,  and one which could hardly have been prevented.

Alec.


----------



## Ranyhyn (15 December 2011)

As I said on my post in Latest News, I think maybe the hunt cleaned it up before returning it and maybe rather than being torn apart by hounds was rather quickly despatched and the huntsman did manage to then get them off it.  I think that's the only kindness they could give the owners under the circumstances.
As for the article being shocked at the bag - what would they have rathered?  A silk pillow.  The vehicle of return is rather less important than the fact it was returned.


----------



## Cop-Pop (15 December 2011)

This story interested me coz a few years ago my parents cat was chased by some hounds - luckily the cat was too quick for them.  Last year when I met a different hunt while walking the dog they went past a small holding that had a few bunnies in cages near the perimeter - the hounds were obv interested but they didn't dare put a paw out of place.


----------



## Marydoll (15 December 2011)

HeatherAnn said:



			Absolutely disgusting. If they can't call the hounds off then they shouldn't be allowed to roam in the countryside. I bet if this was a group of kids who's dogs attack their cat there would be uproar on this site. How is this any different?
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^ agree with this, nobodys pet should be a "casualty" for want of a better word, of any hunt.
To me thats akin to a shooter, missing and hitting your horse, neither should be acceptable


----------



## Captain Bridget (15 December 2011)

Poor cat  Although I agree that cat does look relatively unharmed, it is possible that at that age it might have had a heart attack or something causing it to die, rather than the hounds actually killing it. It does look as though the hounds were called off and left it in once piece thankfully.

I don't agree on the method of return though. If it had been some form of bag, that would be fine but it is a dog food bag. If I were the owners of the cat I would feel I was being taunted for my cats death! Rather thoughtless there...

I would also want to be told what had happened straight away, not have the hunt take the cat away to do with what they wish.


----------



## ArabianGold (15 December 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Had the cat bolted across the road,  in-front of a car,  as they do,  would that most dreadful of rags,  The Mail,  have made a dog's dinner of it?  Of course they wouldn't.

Another point,  I'm surprised to see the cat in one piece.  I'd have expected the hounds to have broken it up,  and there would have been very little evidence. 

Assuming that the poor moggy was in fact,  killed by hounds,  it was an accident,  and one which could hardly have been prevented.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with Alec on this one, although very sad and I wouldn't want it to happen. 
The cat does look rather intact, there doesn't even look to be bite marks anywhere on it. I would have expected some fur missing around the neck area as that is where a predator would go for. 

The couple live in the countryside and know that the hunt will pass through, if I lived where I knew the hunt would be coming a fragile cat like that I would keep inside while they were about. 

I am defending the hunt on this occasion because they get enough bad press as it is and for once this hunt was legal and it was just a freak accident. Yes ok they should have returned the body with a "sorry" but at least they didn't just discard the body and continue on. 

Like someone has already said if the poor kitty had run out in front of a car it wouldn't have got this press attention.. 

Sorry to the owners but it was a case of wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 December 2011)

HeatherAnn said:



			Absolutely disgusting. If they can't call the hounds off then they shouldn't be allowed to roam in the countryside. I bet if this was a group of kids who's dogs attack their cat there would be uproar on this site. How is this any different?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.Poor kitty.


----------



## Bertolie (15 December 2011)

I am neither pro or anti hunting but I have heard of this happening with other hunts.  My brother-in-law witnessed a pet cat being torn to shreds by hunt dogs.  It happened on private property and the hounds were obviously not under control.  The incident was also witnessed by the young children who owned the cat.  The hunts response...."never mind its only a cat"!!


----------



## ester (15 December 2011)

they did say the hunt was on their land and it wasn't said that they didn't have permission (and I am sure the dailyfail would have mentioned it if they didn't!) therefore one assumes that they knew the hunt were coming. 

Am unfortunate accident that was all, I was also quite surprised at the good nick the cat appears to be in.


----------



## Wagtail (15 December 2011)

ArabianGold said:



			I have to agree with Alec on this one, although very sad and I wouldn't want it to happen. 
The cat does look rather intact, there doesn't even look to be bite marks anywhere on it. I would have expected some fur missing around the neck area as that is where a predator would go for.
		
Click to expand...

I have to disagree. Whilst the cat has not been 'torn to shreads', it was probably rescued by the huntsman - too late and died of its internal injuries. Having seen many rats killed by my two jack russels, there is very rarely any blood or fur missing. One of my russels was also mauled by a german shepherd. She didn't have a mark on her but had to stay on a drip at the vets for three days and had two punctured lungs. Luckily she pulled through.


----------



## Bernster (15 December 2011)

I don't think much turns on the the fact that it doesn't look mauled or isn't in small pieces.  That would be more distressing for the owners, admittedly, but if it's died due to hounds, that is bad enough.  Perhaps it was taken away to be cleaned up?

Yes, it's a regrettable accident and it's not as if anyone meant for this to happen, but with the right level of sympathy and apology (and minus the dog food bag), the end result may not have been so distressing for the owners, and they might not have rushed off to the dreaded DM for another cheap dig at hunting.


----------



## Lollypop82 (15 December 2011)

Terribly unfortunate. Must have been awful for the poor cat and owners. I think I would be pretty upset to have my cat returned in a dog food bag, maybe a cardboard box would have been better but at the least they have the body back and it does look relatively unscathed


----------



## jendie (15 December 2011)

But it isn't quite the same as a cat being killed by a car is it ? It is unusual for  a cat to be killed by a hunt and that is what makes it news. Thousands of people are killed in road accidents every year but they rarely make national news. Three of four killed in a railway or air accident DOES make the news.

Sadly cats are considered fair game by many dogs, especially hounds. I have an Otterhound who is one of the kindest and most gentle dogs I've owned by I wouldn't let her near a cat because I can guess what would happen, even if she was on her best behaviour.

It is sad for everyone but I'm not surprised the huntsmen couldn't call the dogs away, by the time he realised what was happening it was probably too late.  I'm glad that they washed the cat before returning it but using a dog food bag was a tad tactless.

Whilst there are hunts and cats that roam as they please this sort of accident is inevitable.


----------



## fburton (15 December 2011)

Surely the cat will have died as quick and (relatively) painless death as any fox caught by hounds. So what is the fuss about? Okay, so it is a bit sad for the 'owners' but the cat won't have suffered significantly.


----------



## OFG (15 December 2011)

ester said:



			they did say the hunt was on their land and it wasn't said that they didn't have permission (and I am sure the dailyfail would have mentioned it if they didn't!) therefore one assumes that they knew the hunt were coming. 

QUOTE]

I initially thought this too but further down the article it says there is a public footpath running throught their land so the hunt can ride across? 

In poor taste for the hunt to return their cat in a dog food bag, talk about rubbing salt in to the wound (so to speak and no pun intended) 

Click to expand...


----------



## CorvusCorax (15 December 2011)

Agree with Wagtail, crush injuries kill a cat very easily and quickly with no visible puncture wounds, seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (15 December 2011)

I think the fact they gave the cat back in a dog food bag was very insensitive and heartless. It wouldn't have taken much effort to wrap it in a towel and put it in a small box. I feel very sorry for the owners, especially at this time of year


----------



## Wagtail (15 December 2011)

fburton said:



			Surely the cat will have died as quick and (relatively) painless death as any fox caught by hounds. So what is the fuss about? Okay, so it is a bit sad for the 'owners' but the cat won't have suffered significantly.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that most of the public would view the death of a fox by hounds as particularly humane. I am not a cat person, but can fully understand her owners' upset! It is not just the death itself but the sheer terror before hand. And who knows whether the death was quick? The huntsman may have pulled the cat free but it could have had a slow death from its injuries, who knows?


----------



## Marydoll (15 December 2011)

fburton said:



			Surely the cat will have died as quick and (relatively) painless death as any fox caught by hounds. So what is the fuss about? Okay, so it is a bit sad for the 'owners' but the cat won't have suffered significantly.
		
Click to expand...

Its attitudes like this that gives hunts a bad name, "its only a cat", if your horse was attacked by a pack of dogs in your field  would you feel the same. ?
" its only a horse,get another one"


----------



## jendie (15 December 2011)

>>>Surely the cat will have died as quick and (relatively) painless death as any fox caught by hounds. So what is the fuss about? <<<

This is missing the point by a mile!!! Just because something or someone dies quickly doesn't make their death OK does it??


----------



## PingPongPony (15 December 2011)

It was a drag hunt so the path was set therefore the people would have been informed. My friend has a field with a footpath running through it and the drag hunt passes through it, she gets informed a week before and reminded 2 days before as well that they'll be coming through. 
Also, if you had an old deaf cat you wouldn't let it run around a field on its own surely? Anything could attack it! Or it could get scared of anything and get a heart attack, or get lost or stuck, its old so not a agile and fast. I know that if i had an old cat i would let it out into the garden and walk around with it to keep an eye on it. 
It's a freak accident, it wasnt very tactful to hand the body back in the dog food bag, as said before, it wouldn't take that long to wrap it in a towel and put it in a cardboard box. Also sorry would be nice but it was still an accident, they didn't set the dogs on the cat, just a matter of the cat being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Marydoll (15 December 2011)

Im sorry but i dont think it is a case of the cat in the wrong place at the wrong time, i think its a case of a pack of dogs who where not under control, that attacked and killed someones pet.


----------



## OWLIE185 (15 December 2011)

Did the hunt give prior warning that they would be using that route?
The hunts hounds should have been under full and proper control and should not have attacked the cat or any other animal.  It was a drag hunt.
I would suggest that the hunt should have been far more sympathetic and returned the mortal remains of a cat in a more appropriate fashion.
I would suggest that the hunt attempts to compensate the elderly couple for the loss of their much loved pet cat and in future take greater care.


----------



## Tharg (15 December 2011)

What were the cats owners doing letting an elderly deaf cat roam?

  You would never do that with a dog...


----------



## Mince Pie (15 December 2011)

Mr Atkinson said: 'We just heard a commotion outside and saw the hounds and a huntsman off his horse. He just kept saying Im sorry.
		
Click to expand...

The huntsman did apologise, and from that statement it sounds like he did so repeatedly. Whilst I am sorry for the owners unfortunately accidents do happen.


----------



## fburton (15 December 2011)

jendie said:



			>>>Surely the cat will have died as quick and (relatively) painless death as any fox caught by hounds. So what is the fuss about? <<<

This is missing the point by a mile!!! Just because something or someone dies quickly doesn't make their death OK does it??
		
Click to expand...

No of course it doesn't make it OK for the people involved. You have to admit though - a quick death is preferable to one that is drawn out and painful. I know which one I would choose! The point is that the cat will more than likely have experienced exactly the same quick death as a fox caught by hounds. If it's acceptable for a fox, then it's acceptable for a cat too (and vice versa). What the people who loved the cat think about it is another matter entirely!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (15 December 2011)

Wagtail said:



			I have to disagree. Whilst the cat has not been 'torn to shreads', it was probably rescued by the huntsman - too late and died of its internal injuries. Having seen many rats killed by my two jack russels, there is very rarely any blood or fur missing. One of my russels was also mauled by a german shepherd. She didn't have a mark on her but had to stay on a drip at the vets for three days and had two punctured lungs. Luckily she pulled through.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this! My lurchers despatch rabbits in seconds, grab, shake, done. No visable marks at all. Terribly sad for the owners, their cat was precious to them and the hunt responsible clearly lack any sensitivity and compassion. A dog feed bag - bloody idiots.


----------



## Shantara (15 December 2011)

I own a deaf cat and if it'd happened to mine, I would not just be sad, but bl**dy furious.
Although the loss of life is exactly the same with anything (Fox, cat, horse, human, dog, tiger...whatever) there's more emotion and feeling tied in with a pet. 
I don't blame the dogs for killing the cat, I blame the owners who were not able to control them. Who's to say they wouldn't rip a child to bits if it 'panicked' and ran? I know cats more closely resemble foxes, but the idea is the same. 

When my dog could hear (I know, 2 deaf animals haha) I could call her off the chase, even sheep. (she's a collie)

Whatever hunt it was should train their dogs better. A family lost a precious pet, because of lack of training. 

Poor thing


----------



## monkeybum13 (15 December 2011)

So the owners gave permission to the hunt to use their land, it was a drag hunt so the route of the hunt was known and they allowed their elderly, deaf cat out at this time?


----------



## tallyho! (15 December 2011)

Crikey almightey, a cat got killed, accidentally, by a passing pack of savage dogs.. how has this turned into a hho argument.....

..... oh i forgot it's xmas


----------



## Dizzydancer (15 December 2011)

Well i can honestly say i would be devastated if that was my cat. A horrible end to a long life. I am not against fox hunting at all but i wouldn't say a pack of hounds ripping one to shreds or shaking it to death is exactly humane. 
Also it would have been nice to inform the owners, i no if my cat doesnt come home at night i worry about her and she is young and fit. 
Obviously its an accident but it makes it no better, like others said if they attacked your dog or horse i bet you would be livid. 
As for dog food bag that's atrocious.


----------



## Quantock-cob (15 December 2011)

The attitudes expressed by many on here just sum up to me why i hate hunting in all its forms. Many of you seem to be saying that it was an unfortunate accident that was the fault of the cat owners for letting it roam when the hunt was coming. Can you not appreciate how arrogant that sounds! I know that the hunt feel that they own the countryside and when they are out with their packs of dogs every other countyside dweller should stay well out of their way. 
FBurton - your comment that "if it is acceptable for a fox then it is acceptable for a cat" makes me sick. Can you not see that this form of death is indeed not acceptable for any living animal. If it had been one of your pets that was savaged would you be saying, oh well its just like a fox so doesn't matter. 
For anyone who finds hunting acceptable, you must also be able to admit that you find the death of a cat/dog/horse by a pack of dogs acceptable. If you find this story disturbing, you should not be supporting the hunt!


----------



## LizzyandToddy (15 December 2011)

A regrettable accident -but in my opinion an accident it remains. I also can't help but wonder what the cat was doing wandering around outside in the first place if it was both old and deaf.

Either way, my dog once chased the neighbours cat that came into our garden, the cat bolted the fence straight onto the road and was killed. I felt awful and apologised, but it was still only an accident.

Perhaps the huntsman should have been in better control but we can't comment on circumstances without knowing all the facts. They admitted their fault and apologised - not alot more they could have done.

A regrettable end, but an end none the less.


----------



## lula (15 December 2011)

Lollypop82 said:



			Terribly unfortunate. Must have been awful for the poor cat and owners. I think I would be pretty upset to have my cat returned in a dog food bag, maybe a cardboard box would have been better but at the least they have the body back and it does look relatively unscathed 

Click to expand...

it does look remarkably intact doesnt it?

 who wants to bet the whipper- in was up all night sewing the cat back together then? 

seriously though, i know how id feel if it were my cat that were delivered back to me 2 days ripe in a pedigree dog kibble bag and the deliverer of it would have left with a few hard boots up his backside thats for sure...


----------



## Ibblebibble (15 December 2011)

I agree with the hunting of vermin, not the hunting of domestic animals, that is the difference Liz66.
The controlled hunting of vermin is needed IMHO, but control is the issue here, it seems that the hunt may not have as much control over the hounds as they should, and this is something that comes up time and time again with our local hunt. They are not allowed to come across the farm because of the horses and cattle, but every year the hounds come on the farm and the hunt can't get them back, all the yelling and hollering winds the horses and cattle up and the hounds are oblivious 
There was a story locally a month ago about the hounds a killing a cat in the fields behind a housing estate  As much as i agree with hunting i do think the hunt should be more accountable for their actions, as a dog owner i am responsible for my dogs actions but it seems the hunt are not!


----------



## lula (15 December 2011)

fburton said:



			Surely the cat will have died as quick and (relatively) painless death as any fox caught by hounds. So what is the fuss about? Okay, so it is a bit sad for the 'owners' but the cat won't have suffered significantly.
		
Click to expand...

i have to say being ripped apart by hounds doesnt exactly sound like any 'quick and painless' death id chose for my cat

are you the sort of person that thinks having your head cut off with rusty axe sounds like a humane method of state execution too?


----------



## Worried1 (15 December 2011)

Can the bunny huggers please leave the building! If you want to discuss it make your way to the hunting section.

For the record I like cats, I have one. I am in favour of hunting but don't currently hunt.


----------



## lula (15 December 2011)

LizzyandToddy said:



			A regrettable end, but an end none the less.
		
Click to expand...

what an astute observation.
it is indeed the end for it, The cat is after all.. dead.


----------



## Shantara (15 December 2011)

Worried1 said:



			Can the bunny huggers please leave the building! If you want to discuss it make your way to the hunting section.

For the record I like cats, I have one. I am in favour of hunting but don't currently hunt.
		
Click to expand...

I hardly think you can call us bunny-huggers for wanting our pets safe and being upset by the death of someone's pet.

Like others have said, what if it was a horse? Horse or cat, they're both pets.


----------



## Archina (15 December 2011)

Fair enough, accidents happen. What i dont find acceptable is the huntsmans attitude to the incedent! "The cat panicked and ran away which set the dogs off" wtf do you expect a cat to do in that situation? Its not gonna just sit there admiring the view! And to hand the cat back in an old dog food bag is a slap in the face! He should of been grovelling his apologies and being a bit more bl**dy sensitive especially if they did give permission for the hunt to go through their land! What is wrong with people these days??!!


----------



## BonneMaman (15 December 2011)

Very surprised there was anything left


----------



## babymare (15 December 2011)

Im sorry my thoughts are with the owners of the cat - those poor poor people my heart goes out to them - how do we feel when we lose a much loved friend - rights or wrong ? I dont know but our thoughts should be  for the poor family - they must be utterly devasted to lose thier friend in such a away and not quietly saying goodbye - RIP little one and thoughts to your family xxxx


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (15 December 2011)

marydoll said:



			^^^^^^^ agree with this, nobodys pet should be a "casualty" for want of a better word, of any hunt.
To me thats akin to a shooter, missing and hitting your horse, neither should be acceptable
		
Click to expand...


This ^^^^ There is no excuse absolutley horrific poor cat..... I hate the hunt......


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (15 December 2011)

fburton said:



			Surely the cat will have died as quick and (relatively) painless death as any fox caught by hounds. So what is the fuss about? Okay, so it is a bit sad for the 'owners' but the cat won't have suffered significantly.
		
Click to expand...

Oh so it is acceptable then for it happen???????? Shall we do that to people as well?????


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 December 2011)

disgusting this got me crying 


no animal should be at risk like this poor little girl


----------



## babymare (15 December 2011)

I actually find some of comments on here very sad - "regretable accident" "will have died quickly " good god that cat was a family friend a loved animal - dear god show some compassion - that animal was a family cat just like your horses dogs cats etc - please show some compassion


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 December 2011)

babymare said:



			I actually find some of comments on here very sad - "regretable accident" "will have died quickly " good god that cat was a family friend a loved animal - dear god show some compassion - that animal was a family cat just like your horses dogs cats etc - please show some compassion
		
Click to expand...

^5 this  yes show some compasions this poor little cat died needlessly  regardless of her  her age or wether it was quick . Damn hunt   I  hate fox y this isnt the first time this has happened I heard of another case.

 Obviously some here don't think it matters much that someones beloved  cat died at the fate of these bloody dogs.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 December 2011)

LizzyandToddy said:



			A regrettable accident -but in my opinion an accident it remains. I also can't help but wonder what the cat was doing wandering around outside in the first place if it was both old and deaf.

Either way, my dog once chased the neighbours cat that came into our garden, the cat bolted the fence straight onto the road and was killed. I felt awful and apologised, but it was still only an accident.

Perhaps the huntsman should have been in better control but we can't comment on circumstances without knowing all the facts. They admitted their fault and apologised - not alot more they could have done.

A regrettable end, but an end none the less.
		
Click to expand...

why dont u read the article the cat was on her own land why shouldnt she be outside.  The hunt were at fault pure and simple. take control on your dogs huint  pure and simple . Show some compassion I love cats  have 3  if i saw any dog going for any of my cats i would bloody kick that dog into next week  fact!


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (15 December 2011)

I'm sure I just read the owner saw blood on the floor but in the picture the cat doesn't look 'damaged'?

R.I.P kitty, I hope it was quick x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 December 2011)

ArabianGold said:



			I have to agree with Alec on this one, although very sad and I wouldn't want it to happen. 
The cat does look rather intact, there doesn't even look to be bite marks anywhere on it. I would have expected some fur missing around the neck area as that is where a predator would go for. 

The couple live in the countryside and know that the hunt will pass through, if I lived where I knew the hunt would be coming a fragile cat like that I would keep inside while they were about. 

I am defending the hunt on this occasion because they get enough bad press as it is and for once this hunt was legal and it was just a freak accident. Yes ok they should have returned the body with a "sorry" but at least they didn't just discard the body and continue on. 

Like someone has already said if the poor kitty had run out in front of a car it wouldn't have got this press attention.. 


 Sorry to the owners but it was a case of wrong place at the wrong time.
		
Click to expand...

totally disagree with this the cat was on her own land , the hunt totally at fault  they should be able  to call the dogs off  they have whistles FGS.  I hate hunting real hunting that is and this is another  reason why i hate hunting family pets getting killed.  

 Hunt should be ashamed

 THEY OWE IT TO ALL OWNERS OF LAND THEY GO THROUGH TO WARN THEM OR TELL THEY COMING THROUGH SO OWNERS CAN GET THERI PETS SAFETLY INDOORS PERIOD.


----------



## babymare (15 December 2011)

the dogs were doing what as been bred to them over many years so dont blame the dogs- its not the fault of the dogs and yes it may have been an accident but i wonder about the strength of the hunt that this happened - things happen sometimes and boy I bet the hunt wish it hadnt have happened - but all I ask is people think before thier comments and put selves in the place of family - maybe they may have had to tell a young child the cat had died ( had to to my daughter when someone poisioned our cat when she was young and its the most awful experience- the questions that you try to answer honestly but kindly) so come on forum - this is always a place to get support and kind words so lets have some thoughts for the family on here - dont we always express our kindness to all xx


----------



## CorvusCorax (15 December 2011)

Re the whole ripping apart thing. Dogs grab cats, rabbits, other small furries, usually, because they are moving fast. 
For a lot of dogs, they don't want to rip the animal to shreds or eat it (not immediately, anyway), they just want to grab the moving furry thing to stop it moving away from them and/or carry it in their mouths for a while until they can find somewhere away from other dogs/screaming humans and get stuck in.

Obviously with dogs that exert considerable poundage with their jaws, the crush injuries incurred by biting down on the animal, while they may not cause puncture wounds, break bones and cause internal damage and squeeze oxygen out. With animals like rabbits, they can die of shock before any real physical damage is even done.

Foxes are usually killed by the lead dog relatively quickly, and any tearing and ragging is done by lesser hounds in the pack, once the fox is long dead, gimme that!!!

If the huntsman was able to step in immediately, the lead dog probably still had his 'prize' and it was able to be removed without any ragging, blood or guts.

ETA when I was a teenager my dog killed two of my rabbits. My mistake, I didn't put a bolt home properly on a door. She was alone. After they were dead, she never touched them again (I found the murder scene a few hours later ) and there were no puncture wounds.


----------



## Fiagai (15 December 2011)

For Crikes sake would people please read the article again..

*OK *From the Daily mail Article the following:

The hounds were legally involved in a drag hunt across land where there was a public right of way

The hounds came across the cat and very  unfortunatly the death of the cat appeared to have been caused by the hounds actions (unfortunatly details here are rather unspecific)

The "huntsman" intravened with the hounds, got of his horse and took the cat away from hounds

The "hunstman" admitted that he believed the hounds were at fault and apologised to the owners of the cat

The cat was returned to its owners (the bag in which it was carried is immaterial - would it have been any better in a fertlister sack or even a cat food bag?)

The incident was reported to the police, but after an investigation officers decided to take no further action.


It is very sad that the cat died, it is unfortunate that hounds engaged in a drag hunt were involved in the death of the cat However...dogs have been known to chase and kill cats..it is sad and unfortunate that this happened however to claim that this is inexcusable is the same as saying that drivers in Cars who accidently run over cats on roads should not be excused for their action and  also be vilifiled.  This incident was an accident and not some evil hollywood horror movie with devil hounds tracking down grannys lil,ol pussy cat....

It was also very sad that an eldely cat was allowed out by its owners on this occasion.  I always make sure to keep pets / stock in a safe area when I know hounds are out,  More especially when they live near to a right of way.

One strange point in this story is the photo of the cat.  From the photo of the cat - the cat really looks unmauled or in any way bloody or torn yet the article  states that _..."They feared the worst when they later found blood on the ground and realised their elderly tabby was missing....The couple said they were alerted by the sound of the hounds and a huntsman was later seen &#8216;riding off with something bloodied in his hand."  _   I have cats and seen many dead cats - even if someone cleaned up the cat I have some doubts it could look as good it does in the photo. - Is this a photo of the actual cat dead? 

It is sad the cat died but this was an accident it is unfortunate that some individuals chose to make a soap box incident out of it..


----------



## s4sugar (15 December 2011)

Fiagai said:



			For Crikes sake would the bleeding hearts please read the article again..

*OK *From the Daily mail Article the following:

The hounds were legally involved in a drag hunt across land where there was a public right of way

The hounds came across the cat and very  unfortunatly the death of the cat appeared to have been caused by the hounds actions (unfortunatly details here are rather unspecific)

The "huntsman" intravened with the hounds, got of his horse and took the cat away from the hounds

The "hunstman" admitted that he believed the hounds were at fault and apologised to the owners of the cat

The cat was returned to its owners (the bag in which it was carried is immaterial - would it have been any better in a fertlister sack or even a cat food bag?)

The incident was reported to the police, but after an investigation officers decided to take no further action.


It is very sad that the cat died, it is unfortunate that hounds engaged in a drag hunt were involved in the death of the cat However...dogs have been known to chase and kill cats..it is sad and unfortunate that this happened however to claim that this is inexcusable is the same as saying that drivers in Cars who accidently run over cats on roads should not be excused for their action and  also be vilifiled.  This incident was an accident and not some evil hollywood horror movie with devil hounds tracking down grannys lil,ol pussy cat....

It was also very sad that an eldely cat was allowed out by its owners on this occasion.  I always make sure to keep pets / stock in a safe area when I know hounds are out,  More especially when they live near to a right of way.

One strange point in this story is the photo of the cat.  From the photo of the cat - the cat really looks unmauled or in any way bloody or torn yet the article  states that _..."They feared the worst when they later found blood on the ground and realised their elderly tabby was missing....The couple said they were alerted by the sound of the hounds and a huntsman was later seen riding off with something bloodied in his hand."  _   I have cats and seen many dead cats - even if the hunt cleaned up the cat I have some doubts it could look as good it does in the photo. - Is this a photo of the actual cat dead? 

It is sad the cat died but this was an accident it is unfortunate that some individuals chose to make a soap box incident out of it..
		
Click to expand...

Well said. The cat was not in a secure garden and the hounds were in on a right of way. This is unfortunate and the dog food bag was possibly a bit insensitive but if the cat had been run over by a horse or a cyclist would there be the same outcry?
The owners must be devastated but part of this will be guilt that they allowed their deaf cat into a dangerous situation.
I don't let my cats (I have 6) roam at all but would not dream of letting a deaf cat out.


----------



## babymare (15 December 2011)

my dear god - ok i have seen some stuff on this forum but tonight beats it - FFS it was a family cat - yes aged and blind and do you know that what makes it worse - ok anti hunt or pro hunting admit this is wrong - FFS there is a family grieving their ******ing friend - stop getting on high horse about the hunt - ok it shouldnt have happened but it has - stop pointing blame stop trying to ******ing explain - lets all just give our thoughts to the owners the family the people who loved that very aged and very good looking cat -  i have sobbed when mine went so no doubt they have and personally i find some  comments on here so so damn bad - guys imagine if it was your horse your friend and my cats were my friends


----------



## muffinmunsh (15 December 2011)

Unfortunate incident ...
But returning the dead body in a dog food bag is imsensitive, disgusting and inexcusable.


----------



## HeatherAnn (15 December 2011)

Can't believe the double standards of people on this forum. I've read some nasty things on here but I think this is the worst.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 December 2011)

babymare said:



			my dear god - ok i have seen some stuff on this forum but tonight beats it - FFS it was a family cat - yes aged and blind and do you know that what makes it worse - ok anti hunt or pro hunting admit this is wrong - FFS there is a family grieving their ******ing friend - stop getting on high horse about the hunt - ok it shouldnt have happened but it has - stop pointing blame stop trying to ******ing explain - lets all just give our thoughts to the owners the family the people who loved that very aged and very good looking cat -  i have sobbed when mine went so no doubt they have and personally i find some  comments on here so so damn bad - guys imagine if it was your horse your friend and my cats were my friends
		
Click to expand...

^5 this 
 I cant imagine what the family is going through  regardless of where the cat was FFS  it was out and about like it prob did every day. If the hunt are going to get that close to private dwellings they should have the decency in letting the houses know that the hunt is coming through so they can make arrangements for their pets to be inside.

My thoughts and condolences go to the family and RIP dear sweet Molly


----------



## chocolate_cake (15 December 2011)

babymare said:



			my dear god - ok i have seen some stuff on this forum but tonight beats it - FFS it was a family cat - yes aged and blind and do you know that what makes it worse - ok anti hunt or pro hunting admit this is wrong - FFS there is a family grieving their ******ing friend - stop getting on high horse about the hunt - ok it shouldnt have happened but it has - stop pointing blame stop trying to ******ing explain
		
Click to expand...

The owners have chosen to go to the press over it, knowing the story and their photographs would be in the press.. Not surprising people are discussing it really?


----------



## babymare (15 December 2011)

thank you levia - some sense in a narrow minded forum - aged ugly old does it matter - to the family my heart goes to you my thoughts - i hope your little cat is happy chasing mice around the stars - loved on earth and think when you look to stars your little friend will be looking back purring - hugs to people i dont know but to who my heart goes to xxxx


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (15 December 2011)

LizzyandToddy said:



			A regrettable accident -but in my opinion an accident it remains. I also can't help but wonder what the cat was doing wandering around outside in the first place if it was both old and deaf.

Either way, my dog once chased the neighbours cat that came into our garden, the cat bolted the fence straight onto the road and was killed. I felt awful and apologised, but it was still only an accident.

Perhaps the huntsman should have been in better control but we can't comment on circumstances without knowing all the facts. They admitted their fault and apologised - not alot more they could have done.

A regrettable end, but an end none the less.
		
Click to expand...

^^ i couldnt have put it better myself.

there's no way in hell i would have let my elderly deaf animal wander around the countryside whilst the hunt goes past!!! i am not saying it was their fault, but i do feel that the blame goes both ways in this horrible accident.

thank heavens it looks like the poor thing died quickly tho 

the pet food bag was definitely a tad insensitive, even a box would have been better


----------



## Fiagai (15 December 2011)

chocolate_cake said:



			The owners have chosen to go to the press over it, knowing the story and their photographs would be in the press.. Not surprising people are discussing it really?
		
Click to expand...

True and yes it is sad that the cat died.  There is really no need for over dramitisation as it is clear this was an accident - and not a deliberate act, and it is obvious that most posters do feel sorry for the owners...


----------



## chocolate_cake (15 December 2011)

Fiagai said:



			True and yes it is sad that the cat died.  There is really no need for over dramitisation as it is clear this was an accident - and not a deliberate act, and it is obvious that most posters do feel sorry for the owners...
		
Click to expand...

I think everyone does feel bad about the cat, and his owners. No, it's not nice, my housemate's elderly cat was killed by the neighbours staffies a while ago, when they escaped into our garden. A terrible accident


----------



## ester (15 December 2011)

Leviathan said:



			. If the hunt are going to get that close to private dwellings they should have the decency in letting the houses know that the hunt is coming through so they can make arrangements for their pets to be inside.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know they didn't? It doesn't say they didn't and it would be most unusual even if there was a footpath for the owners of the land not to be informed prior to the hunt taking place.

I would still assume they require the landowners permission, footpath or no footpath as horses aren't allowed on footpaths.


----------



## babymare (15 December 2011)

so fiagai can we not stop argung and a forum say to the family we feel for you that we hope their mate thier frind is happy as we do to so many in here - i dont know them as you dont but their loss is hard  xx


----------



## TheEquineOak (15 December 2011)

So who feels sorry for all the mice and birds this cat may have killed throughout it's happy 18 years? Anyone??

Cat hunts Mouse, Dog hunts Cat.

It's terribley unfortunate and I would be tremendously upset if it were my cat, however, you cannot interfere with the natural order.


----------



## Fantasy_World (15 December 2011)

Speaking as a true cat lover I would be devastated if it was my cat.
However this incident was an ACCIDENT.
Whilst I agree that the cat's body should have been returned in something a bit more sympathetic than an empty dog food sack at least it was returned.
Think of all the cats that get killed ( no doubt some deliberately) on our roads every day and how many of these unfortunate animals end up back with their owners?
Very few!
Even if your cat was chipped how can you guarantee that every animal is scanned when it is picked up. That is if it does get picked up and animal doesn't crawl off to die a slow and agonising death in undergrowth.
Having seen 2 cats killed by motorists ( as well as the bodies of cats on roads) none of whom stopped to check on what they had hit then it is quite clear to see that many people have scant regard for pets as they do for wildlife on roads as well.
In one of the cases it was quite safe for the driver to have stopped and gone back to check, they did not. Other was virtually impossible as it was on a busy main road in the dark. Although I hasten to add that I managed to get across to that cat which was left at the mercy of other vehicles. RSPCA were called and cat taken to a local vet but it died before the vet arrived. Still at least I did something so that animal died in someone's arms surrounded by warmth ( my coat) and soft words.
I think this cat if it was indeed killed by a pack of hounds was just in the wrong place at the wrong time.
Although I must also add that if this cat was supposed to have been caught by dogs that it would have more marks on its body than it has. 
Something doesn't add up for me on this one?
Also if the cat was deaf and hunts were known to frequent the area as well as a nearby footpath which as we all know in the countryside fields and footpaths = dog walkers, then why was it out? Especially in winter. 
Unless I had a very safe and secure garden which had very high fencing or hedges I would not be letting a cat that was elderly and also deaf into my garden


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 December 2011)

ester said:



			How do you know they didn't? It doesn't say they didn't and it would be most unusual even if there was a footpath for the owners of the land not to be informed prior to the hunt taking place.

I would still assume they require the landowners permission, footpath or no footpath as horses aren't allowed on footpaths.
		
Click to expand...

doesnt say they did either  

 one would asume they didnt  otherwise i put money the familey would have kept moppet in


----------



## ester (15 December 2011)

Leviathan said:



			doesnt say they did either  

 one would asume they didnt  otherwise i put money the familey would have kept moppet in
		
Click to expand...

all assumptions though either way isn't it.


----------



## lula (15 December 2011)

TheEquineOak said:



			So who feels sorry for all the mice and birds this cat may have killed throughout it's happy 18 years? Anyone??

Cat hunts Mouse, Dog hunts Cat.

It's terribley unfortunate and I would be tremendously upset if it were my cat, however, you cannot interfere with the natural order.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, so all dog owners are perfectly justified in letting their dogs loose to kill cats now and no one can complain about it because we mustnt interfere with the natural order?
dont be so ridiculous!

anyway, i feel terribly sorry for the cats owners..and golly dont they look miserable in that newspaper picture?!!..but these things happen i agree. Hunt did the best they could in the circs.

('xcept for that pedigree dog food bag ofcourse. Someone had an evil sense of humour me thinks! )


----------



## Shantara (15 December 2011)

TheEquineOak said:



			So who feels sorry for all the mice and birds this cat may have killed throughout it's happy 18 years? Anyone??

Cat hunts Mouse, Dog hunts Cat.

It's terribley unfortunate and I would be tremendously upset if it were my cat, however, you cannot interfere with the natural order.
		
Click to expand...

Dogs don't 'hunt' cats. Like someone else said, dogs chase things that move and aim to stop them moving. Cats hunt mice to eat, dogs rarely eat cats or anything else they catch. A black lab once destroyed an entire colony of rabbits...40+...didn't eat a single one of them.

I feel extremely sorry for the animals my cat used to catch and we did our best to save them.

It's not the 'natural order'.


----------



## TheEquineOak (15 December 2011)

lula said:



			Ah, so all dog owners are perfectly justified in letting their dogs loose to kill cats now and no one can complain about it because we mustnt interfere with the natural order?
dont be so ridiculous!
		
Click to expand...

Where did I say that all dog owners should let their dogs loose to kill cats? Do not over exaggurate.

Where did I say that we should not interfere with natural order?  I certainly did not say that. Again, do not over exaggurate.

Dogs chase cats, we all know it.

And to the person that said cats eat the mice and birds... yeah sure, maybe 40% of the time.  60% of the time its dumped on the owners doorstep.  A 'present' apparently.


----------



## Shantara (15 December 2011)

TheEquineOak said:



			It's terribley unfortunate and I would be tremendously upset if it were my cat, however, you cannot interfere with the natural order.
		
Click to expand...

You said it right there.

Cat's give us 'presents' because they probably see us as the leader of the group and we should feed first. Lions let the males eat first, dispite the lionesses having caught it.


----------



## lula (15 December 2011)

TheEquineOak said:



			So who feels sorry for all the mice and birds this cat may have killed throughout it's happy 18 years? Anyone??

Cat hunts Mouse, Dog hunts Cat.

It's terribley unfortunate and I would be tremendously upset if it were my cat, however, you cannot interfere with the natural order.
		
Click to expand...

'Where did I say that we should not interfere with natural order? I certainly did not say that. Again, do not over exaggurate.'


Equine Oak. :

How on earth am i  'over exaggerating'?  Yes you certainly did say that. your original quote is in the box above ^^^


----------



## lula (15 December 2011)

Annielusian said:



			You said it right there.
		
Click to expand...

thankyou annie.
God forbid i should be accused of making things up!


----------



## meandmrblue (15 December 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I own a deaf cat and if it'd happened to mine, I would not just be sad, but bl**dy furious.
Although the loss of life is exactly the same with anything (Fox, cat, horse, human, dog, tiger...whatever) there's more emotion and feeling tied in with a pet. 
I don't blame the dogs for killing the cat, I blame the owners who were not able to control them. Who's to say they wouldn't rip a child to bits if it 'panicked' and ran? I know cats more closely resemble foxes, but the idea is the same. 

When my dog could hear (I know, 2 deaf animals haha) I could call her off the chase, even sheep. (she's a collie)

Whatever hunt it was should train their dogs better. A family lost a precious pet, because of lack of training. 

Poor thing 

Click to expand...

 agree


----------



## TheEquineOak (15 December 2011)

Annielusian said:



			You said it right there.

Cat's give us 'presents' because they probably see us as the leader of the group and we should feed first. Lions let the males eat first, dispite the lionesses having caught it.
		
Click to expand...

Appologies 

I wonder if your cat gets peaved when you pick up his nights work and chuck it away!

Our farm cats don't bring anything back, greedy sods


----------



## Ravenwood (15 December 2011)

I have an elderly, epileptic, one eyed (hardly any sight in the other) cat who is probably quite deaf as well!  She spends nearly all her time either asleep in the shed or asleep in the house but I do not restrict her movements at any time.  I have three dogs myself, there are various farmdogs, spaniels and terriers across the road who are all left to roam and the hunt comes around regularly.

If she was killed by hounds, the dogs over the road or God forbid one of my own whose fault would it be?

Would it be my fault for not keeping her shut up 24/7 or only let out under supervision?  (doesn't sound like much of a life for a cat) or would it be the fault of the dog/hound owner?

We have three hunts round here and even though I am pro hunting, I have no idea what days they will be in the area and tbf they could be meeting miles away and still end up here!

Consequently, surely you have to take a balance, an informed and experienced judgement on pet ownership.  We all live with risk every single day of our life but we don't let ourselves be ruled by it.

I think this was tragic (I too would be upset if my cat were killed by a dog) but I would never, ever go running to a tabloid - what exactly was the point of that?


----------



## Shantara (15 December 2011)

Ravenwood said:



			I have an elderly, epileptic, one eyed (hardly any sight in the other) cat who is probably quite deaf as well!  She spends nearly all her time either asleep in the shed or asleep in the house but I do not restrict her movements at any time.  I have three dogs myself, there are various farmdogs, spaniels and terriers across the road who are all left to roam and the hunt comes around regularly.

If she was killed by hounds, the dogs over the road or God forbid one of my own whose fault would it be?

Would it be my fault for not keeping her shut up 24/7 or only let out under supervision?  (doesn't sound like much of a life for a cat) or would it be the fault of the dog/hound owner?

We have three hunts round here and even though I am pro hunting, I have no idea what days they will be in the area and tbf they could be meeting miles away and still end up here!

Consequently, surely you have to take a balance, an informed and experienced judgement on pet ownership.  We all live with risk every single day of our life but we don't let ourselves be ruled by it.

I think this was tragic (I too would be upset if my cat were killed by a dog) but I would never, ever go running to a tabloid - what exactly was the point of that?
		
Click to expand...


Well said! 
Although I'm not pro hunting, I am on a yard who's very pro hunting and I have no idea when they go out or where. Sometimes they come through the village and they give us no warning. 
I wouldn't go to the tabloid either, I would perhaps set up something on facebook, or just let word of mouth do it's job or even post on here....but newspaper? No.


----------



## Marydoll (16 December 2011)

Worried1 said:



			Can the bunny huggers please leave the building! If you want to discuss it make your way to the hunting section.

For the record I like cats, I have one. I am in favour of hunting but don't currently hunt.
		
Click to expand...

What an Arrogant  dismissive comment, its comments like yours that give anti hunting people their ammunition.
I would in no way class myself as a "bunny hugger", again a snide dismissive label on here for people who care, i do think this incident, from the loss of control of the pack, to the disgusting way the dead PET was returned to the owners was deplorable.


----------



## jeeve (16 December 2011)

These kind of things can happen. Our old cat was killed by two of our dogs when she made a run for it,, and they both chased and caught her. Of course my mum and dad were really upset. The cat was about 18 years old and made a misjudgement.


----------



## hackneylass2 (16 December 2011)

'Yes, it's a regrettable accident and it's not as if anyone meant for this to happen, but with the right level of sympathy and apology (and minus the dog food bag), the end result may not have been so distressing for the owners, and they might not have rushed off to the dreaded DM for another cheap dig at hunting.' 

Another cheap dig at hunting??? I think they were perfectly entitled.

I bet, as REAL animal lovers (as opposed to animal users) they were devastated and wanted the public to know what some hunts think about the destruction of their friend of 18 years. 

The dog food bag says it all. There is no excuse for that in any way.


----------



## Silent Knight (16 December 2011)

The huntsman has obviously cleaned the body and returned it. He repeatedly apologised. It was an accident. Sad though it is, The owners were given more respect than most who have their cat run over and left in the gutter. 
Taking pictures of the body says to me they probably want compensation.

However, I must say, the dog food bag was insensitive. A cardboard box and a sympathy card may have stopped the publicity. 

Think on guys.


----------



## Amymay (16 December 2011)

If the huntsman can't control his hounds, then he shouldn't be in the job.  End of.


----------



## fburton (16 December 2011)

LIZ66 said:



			FBurton - your comment that "if it is acceptable for a fox then it is acceptable for a cat" makes me sick. Can you not see that this form of death is indeed not acceptable for any living animal. If it had been one of your pets that was savaged would you be saying, oh well its just like a fox so doesn't matter. 
For anyone who finds hunting acceptable, you must also be able to admit that you find the death of a cat/dog/horse by a pack of dogs acceptable. If you find this story disturbing, you should not be supporting the hunt!
		
Click to expand...

Who says I support hunting with hounds (or not)? My statement is a perfectly logical one, but perhaps I should have emphasized the word "if". Please read what I wrote again with that in mind.


----------



## Ranyhyn (16 December 2011)

Annielusian said:



			Who's to say they wouldn't rip a child to bits if it 'panicked' and ran? I know cats more closely resemble foxes, but the idea is the same.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/23885771@N03/5926593719/

I believe what's happening here is a prelude to a mass murder!! 

Seriously, I'm not even pro hunting but that's got to be one of the silliest things I have ever heard said and I've been here a whiiiiile.

Cats have a chase instinct that works pretty similar too, does it mean because a cat will chase a bird that tomorrow its donning it's zorro mask and going next door to murder the kids?    Nope, same thing with hounds.


----------



## Wagtail (16 December 2011)

fburton said:



			Who says I support hunting with hounds (or not)? My statement is a perfectly logical one, but perhaps I should have emphasized the word "if". Please read what I wrote again with that in mind.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, your statement could be ead as being 'anti hunting' too. I had thought that when I first read it, but decided to take it at face value. 

The way I first read it was 'all of you who are pro hunting view the fox's death as a relatively fast and pain free one, so why should it be different for a cat?'

Or it could be read (as it was by most) 'We all agree that foxes are killed quickly and relatively painlessly, so why should it be different for a cat?'

As this board is (mainly) pro hunting, I think much of the outrage on this thread has been about the insensitive way it was handled.


----------



## PaddyMonty (16 December 2011)

Yes it was an accident but that doesn't make it acceptable.
Returning the body in a dog food bag says everything anyone needs to know about the attitude of hunts to the general public.
As someone who hunted for many years I find the attitude of the hunts I've encountered recently leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Amymay (16 December 2011)

JunoItsChristmas said:



			Yes it was an accident but that doesn't make it acceptable.
Returning the body in a dog food bag says everything anyone needs to know about the attitude of hunts to the general public.
As someone who hunted for many years I find the attitude of the hunts I've encountered recently leaves a lot to be desired.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for putting to words what I was unable to.....

I completely agree.


----------



## Wobblywibble (16 December 2011)

Christmassy_Clover said:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/23885771@N03/5926593719/

I believe what's happening here is a prelude to a mass murder!! 

Seriously, I'm not even pro hunting but that's got to be one of the silliest things I have ever heard said and I've been here a whiiiiile.

Cats have a chase instinct that works pretty similar too, does it mean because a cat will chase a bird that tomorrow its donning it's zorro mask and going next door to murder the kids?    Nope, same thing with hounds.
		
Click to expand...

Where's the "like" button!!


----------



## fburton (16 December 2011)

Wobblywibble said:



			Where's the "like" button!!
		
Click to expand...

Right next to the "dislike" button (at least it is on my keyboard).


----------



## HarlequinSeren (16 December 2011)

Yes it was an accident, but the huntsmen should have complete control over the hounds. Personally I would never take my two dogs out off the lead if I didn't think they would listen when I called them back if they started to chase something. With a large pack of hounds it's even more important that there is full control as there's a lot more dogs to be keeping an eye on, and a lot more potential for things to go wrong fast, as obviously happened in this instance.

It doesn't say whether the couple were warned that the hunt would be passing through that day, and I know round where I am a lot of the time there's no warning at all. My property backs onto land which the hunt sometimes crosses, and the hounds sometimes come through the hedges even though they're not allowed as it upsets my animals, but I get no warning as to when it may happen and the huntsmen don't always seem very adept at calling them back particularly quickly. Sometimes it isn't even the local meet, it can be one that starts several miles away. I know some hunts are respectful of people's property and warn people when they will be coming but not all do. Some seem to think they own the countryside and can come and go as and when they please with little regard for those around them. Note I said some there, not all 

This isn't the first instance where a pet has been killed by a hunt, and I doubt it will be the last. What is really wrong with this case though is the insensitive way it was handled. Yes, as some have already said the cat's owners were lucky to get the body back at all, but to return it in a dog food bag is incredibly rude and inappropriate. They had the cats body for two days, the least they could have done was find something more suitable to return it in - a cardboard box or a towel would have been better.

To those who say it was a quick and relatively painless death, and so ok, it is most definitely not the death I would ever choose for any of my animals. Imagine the poor cat's terror in its final moments as it was running from a pack of big dogs? And who's to say it died quickly anyway? Once the huntsman had taken it from the hound it may not have been dead but died later from internal injuries.

Let's have a look at perspective here. Say a normal group of people were out with a large pack of dogs they couldn't completely control, walking around the countryside, and they happened across someone's cat and the dogs killed it. If someone posted that story on this forum there would be a lot of angry responses saying how they should be able to control their dogs if they're letting them off the lead etc. I know a lot of the posts on this thread are upset about what happened in the real life situation, but those who think its just an accident and one of those things that just "happens" but is regrettable, would you think the same in the scenario I just mentioned?

For the record I'm not anti, I just think control is soo important with any animal, especially dogs. There should have been a high enough level of control here that this situation never occurred.

HS x


----------



## HarlequinSeren (16 December 2011)

Sorry for the ginormous post lol x


----------



## pelena (16 December 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Had the cat bolted across the road,  in-front of a car,  as they do,  would that most dreadful of rags,  The Mail,  have made a dog's dinner of it?  Of course they wouldn't.

Another point,  I'm surprised to see the cat in one piece.  I'd have expected the hounds to have broken it up,  and there would have been very little evidence. 

Assuming that the poor moggy was in fact,  killed by hounds,  it was an accident,  and one which could hardly have been prevented.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Look, I hunt. And I sure I don't buy the Daily Hate Mail's "callous huntsmen" attitude and anything published in there should be taken with a large pinch of salt. But I am also a cat owner- and if mine was savaged by hounds ON MY LAND (if this is indeed true) I would be bloody furious. It is hardly the same as a cat being run over buy a car, on a public road. I would be equally furious if someone's dog savaged it on my property (it being the law that dogs should be under control). 

Hunting, like it or not, is something we do by choice, and it is not something everybody agrees with- and they have a right to disagree with it. It is not a necessity, like driving, but a sport. So it is not ok if someone's pet gets killed on their own land. Perhaps the huntsman should have been in better control of the hounds or at least they should warn people if they are about to pass on their land. 

also, the choice of the dog food bag (cannot help but see the irony....) is unfortunate...


----------



## Hollyberry (16 December 2011)

This is the second incident in a week where the hunt have been shown in what has come to be their true colours.  I firmly believe that Hunting should be stopped in all shapes and forms apart from Drag Hunting where you know exactly where you will be riding as you have a trail. Hunts are supposed to be doing the same as drag hunting but they are not, the hunt in my neck of the woods often canter past my field which is on a tarmac, winding lane which is used by all sorts of traffic and you can't tell me they are following a line.  They go all over the place and cause a lot of upset to local residents.  Hunting in the shires on private land is the only place they should be allowed to hunt, we are too urbanised now, even in some of the country areas, for this to be allowed to continue.  This is why these sad events happen, utter madness and if these same people were on motorbikes they would certainly be stopped as yobs ruining the countryside and being a menace to other people.  It is no fun finding a field of 20-30 riders cantering up behind you when out hacking and totally ignoring the fact that they are causing a potentially dangerous situation, and this has happened not only to me on 3 occasions but to friends as well.


----------



## Snipe (16 December 2011)

Hollyberry said:



			This is the second incident in a week where the hunt have been shown in what has come to be their true colours.  I firmly believe that Hunting should be stopped in all shapes and forms apart from Drag Hunting where you know exactly where you will be riding as you have a trail. Hunts are supposed to be doing the same as drag hunting but they are not, the hunt in my neck of the woods often canter past my field which is on a tarmac, winding lane which is used by all sorts of traffic and you can't tell me they are following a line.  They go all over the place and cause a lot of upset to local residents.  Hunting in the shires on private land is the only place they should be allowed to hunt, we are too urbanised now, even in some of the country areas, for this to be allowed to continue.  This is why these sad events happen, utter madness and if these same people were on motorbikes they would certainly be stopped as yobs ruining the countryside and being a menace to other people.  It is no fun finding a field of 20-30 riders cantering up behind you when out hacking and totally ignoring the fact that they are causing a potentially dangerous situation, and this has happened not only to me on 3 occasions but to friends as well.
		
Click to expand...

This hunt _was_ following a trail...


----------



## Alec Swan (16 December 2011)

pelena said:



			....... But I am also a cat owner- and if mine was savaged by hounds ON MY LAND (if this is indeed true) I would be bloody furious. It is hardly the same as a cat being run over buy a car, on a public road. .........
		
Click to expand...

The similarities,  in the two points above,  are that they would be both be regrettable accidents.  No cat owner who allows their cat to have a degree of out-doors freedom,  has any control over its movements,  and in that they run the risk of it crossing a road,  in front of a car,  or suddenly appearing before hounds.

Another point for those who have beloved moggies,  most will catch birds,  and many of those birds would be protected by law.  We have a cat,  and it was wished on us.  My OH seems rather attached to it,  but I'm not,  and from what I can make of it,  the feelings mutual!  Anyway,  I accept that my cat is a liability,  from the local wild bird population,  point of view,  I also accept that it may cross the road,  in front of a car,  AND that it may suddenly appear before hounds.  

Cats have to take their chances,  in my view.  Perhaps that's why fable has it,  that they have been dished out with 9 lives. 

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 December 2011)

pelena said:



			.......
also, the choice of the dog food bag (cannot help but see the irony....) is unfortunate...
		
Click to expand...

I'll admit that I missed that point!  Very funny! 

Alec.


----------



## scrunchie (16 December 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			The similarities,  in the two points above,  are that they would be both be regrettable accidents.  No cat owner who allows their cat to have a degree of out-doors freedom,  has any control over its movements,  and in that they run the risk of it crossing a road,  in front of a car,  or suddenly appearing before hounds.

Cats have to take their chances,  in my view.  Perhaps that's why fable has it,  that they have been dished out with 9 lives. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

As a cat lover I agree entirely. 

My whole thoughts on this story are that ***** happens.

The cat's demise could have been dealt with a little more sensitively though. The dog food bag thing made me chuckle though


----------



## Marydoll (16 December 2011)

scrunchie said:



			As a cat lover I agree entirely. 

My whole thoughts on this story are that ***** happens.

The cat's demise could have been dealt with a little more sensitively though. The dog food bag thing made me chuckle though 

Click to expand...

I disagree with this statement, if a pack out hunting, were to attack your horse in your field, or your dog if you were out walking, would you still feel the same way about it ?
"Aw its a shame but s*** happens" im pretty sure wouldnt be acceptable to you.


----------



## millitiger (16 December 2011)

One thing- are they sure that a chase ensued or did the hounds just 'happen' across the cat?

Quite different things imo.

My dog has caught a few cats by simply tripping over them in a verge or hedge where the cat in hiding silently- I can call him back from chasing anything but it is very hard to stop that automatic/split second 'grab' when something jumps up right in front of him.

(thankfully my dog has no interest in killing things and simply holds them down until I get there to retrieve whatever it is).


----------



## eatmoremincepies (16 December 2011)

A regrettable accident, not very well handled by the hunt . . at least they took the cat away and cleaned it up, but a visit by a master with a sincere apology and a goodwill gift would surely have been courtesy.   Plus would probably have taken the sting out of the story.


----------



## noblesteed (16 December 2011)

I know for a fact the hunt in question are a very careful, well-organised hunt and were hunting a trail. It is very sad, and unfortunate the poor cat was killed. My house backs onto a very busy cycle/bridleway and our cats are REGULARLY chased by dogs whose owners have let them off the lead. The dogs will even run into our back garden given a chance! Thankfully our cats are wise to this and have plenty of escape routes. But I do worry what will happen to them when they get old... They will probably need to be kept inside.
But dogs are dogs, and many dogs could have attacked this poor little cat, not just hunt hounds. It is just typical of the Daily Bogpaper to publish this sort of stuff. I mean, who in their right mind would allow a photographer to photograph their dead pet laid on a table! Not me that's for certain, give the poor little mite some dignity! Of course I am sure the cat's owners were VERY well compensated by the Daily Mail for all of this trauma.
It was already reported in our local press, so why get the Daily garbage involved? Oh yes, £££££££££££££££££


----------



## pelena (16 December 2011)

Alec- fair point  (Though my cats are so rubbish that they won't catch anything that isn't pre-cooked).  Poor moggy though


----------



## scarymare (16 December 2011)

How dreadful for all concerned.

Any hunt which cannot control its hounds should be disbanded.   I'm neither a pro nor an anti but if my cat got killed by a hunt I would be shouting about it from the rafters after probably punching the man who delivered it.  I would then expect a prosecution for cruelty and I would want my day in court.

What can I say, I love my cats.


----------



## SplashofSoy (16 December 2011)

scarymare said:



			How dreadful for all concerned.

Any hunt which cannot control its hounds should be disbanded.   I'm neither a pro nor an anti but if my cat got killed by a hunt I would be shouting about it from the rafters after probably punching the man who delivered it.  I would then expect a prosecution for cruelty and I would want my day in court.

What can I say, I love my cats.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to see someone who has a terrier or hunting breed type dog call them off when they clock a cat whic takes flight 2 yards in front of them which sounds like what happened here.  Same would apply to a pack of hounds.  They are not robots with an off switch which acts instantly.  This was an 18 year old moggy not a fit young cat and was probably caught and killed in a split second before action could be taken.


----------



## Marydoll (16 December 2011)

SplashofSoy said:



			I would like to see someone who has a terrier or hunting breed type dog call them off when they clock a cat whic takes flight 2 yards in front of them which sounds like what happened here.  Same would apply to a pack of hounds.  They are not robots with an off switch which acts instantly.  This was an 18 year old moggy not a fit young cat and was probably caught and killed in a split second before action could be taken.
		
Click to expand...

I agree to a certain extent, yes it would be very difficult, but if you plan to hunt with dogs where other animals may be around, is it acceptable that anyone elses pets or animals they come across before they can be brought under control are expendable if caught ? Personally Thats not acceptable to me.


----------



## Luci07 (16 December 2011)

Leviathan said:



			THEY OWE IT TO ALL OWNERS OF LAND THEY GO THROUGH TO WARN THEM OR TELL THEY COMING THROUGH SO OWNERS CAN GET THERI PETS SAFETLY INDOORS PERIOD.
		
Click to expand...

They had, it was a drag hunt, and people had been told.

Horrific end for a much loved pet but really, to go overboard that the hunt returned the cat in a dog food bag? yes it was tactless but the hunt owned up, cleaned up the pet and returned it. As for calling off the dogs - can only guess that they did or, to be really unpleasant, there really would not have much left of said cat. If anything you could blame the huntsman for not being quick enough - if anyone could at that time. 

My sisters elderly cat, was not allowed out solo at the end of her life as she was no longer fleet of foot. I also have to say that my - pet - dogs would most definately chase a cat and I would not like to think what they would do if they could catch it. 

And just to throw something else back in the fray... close friend lost her extremely loved, brilliant character cat... to a dog fox which she unfortunately witnessed. And that was not quick or painless.

Daily Mail is an awful paper that seems to have forgotten how to report stories clearly, therefore I would take anything I read in it with an extremely large pinch of salt..


----------



## SplashofSoy (16 December 2011)

Marydoll, I didn't say it was acceptable, it was a dreadful accident but not the despicable deliberate criminal act some people on this thread have made it out to be


----------



## MerrySherryRider (16 December 2011)

SplashofSoy said:



			I would like to see someone who has a terrier or hunting breed type dog call them off when they clock a cat whic takes flight 2 yards in front of them which sounds like what happened here.  Same would apply to a pack of hounds.  They are not robots with an off switch which acts instantly.  This was an 18 year old moggy not a fit young cat and was probably caught and killed in a split second before action could be taken.
		
Click to expand...

Come and watch my two terriers. I can and have called them off a rabbit just before they were about to kill. Its called training.
 I do wonder about the skills of some hunt staff these days, some seem a little amateurish.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (16 December 2011)

Bertolie said:



			I am neither pro or anti hunting but I have heard of this happening with other hunts.  My brother-in-law witnessed a pet cat being torn to shreds by hunt dogs.  It happened on private property and the hounds were obviously not under control.  The incident was also witnessed by the young children who owned the cat.  The hunts response...."never mind its only a cat"!!
		
Click to expand...

Same here, I am not bothered as such by hunting but this bothers me. The thought of this makes me feel so sick, I would be just devastated. This story of the local incident you mention is awful, to turn around and say it is only a cat, well that makes me furious!

Poor old cat, what a terribly way to go, it was not just a cat by any means


----------



## Marydoll (16 December 2011)

SplashofSoy said:



			Marydoll, I didn't say it was acceptable, it was a dreadful accident but not the despicable deliberate criminal act some people on this thread have made it out to be
		
Click to expand...

I know you didnt say it was acceptable, i just posed a question, i dont mind drag hunts, and also have no problem of a fox is flushed, then shot. Ive seen and dealt with the aftermath of a fox in a friends hen house, it dessimated them and 2 of her geese, while i was looking after them. If id got that fox id have shot it myself
I dont think anyones pet  should be an acceptable casualty to allow hunting with a pack of dogs, to me its to great a price.
I also agree accidents happen, but what is being done to minimise or prevent it happening ?


----------



## hessy12 (16 December 2011)

HeatherAnn said:



			Absolutely disgusting. If they can't call the hounds off then they shouldn't be allowed to roam in the countryside. I bet if this was a group of kids who's dogs attack their cat there would be uproar on this site. How is this any different?
		
Click to expand...

U an anti then? It is not disgusting, it is sad and unfortunate and shows hounds could be better controlled as they are at my hunt, where they routinely call them off all sorts of animals. A tad over the top in your response me thinks!


----------



## somethingorother (16 December 2011)

It is not purely the fact that dogs killed a cat, that happens. But what annoys me is the fact the hunt thought little enough of a family pets life, to return it in a dog food bag 2 days later. The behaviour of dogs may not be able to be stopped in time. But the behaviour of the humans afterwards certainly could have been. Horrible, thoughtless peiple.


----------



## HeatherAnn (16 December 2011)

Imagine if this was a group of chavs with their dogs, off lead, and the dogs mauled the cat because they weren't under control, then the chavs gave the remains back in a JD bag all of you would go ****ing mental. But because it was people on a hunt its completely different. Hypocrites. Whether the cat was deaf/old/one legged, the point is, these dogs were NOT under control. Could have happened to a horse or even a child. Why is this turning into a pro hunt discussion anyway? Someone lost a much loved pet.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (16 December 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I own a deaf cat and if it'd happened to mine, I would not just be sad, but bl**dy furious.
Although the loss of life is exactly the same with anything (Fox, cat, horse, human, dog, tiger...whatever) there's more emotion and feeling tied in with a pet. 
I don't blame the dogs for killing the cat, I blame the owners who were not able to control them. Who's to say they wouldn't rip a child to bits if it 'panicked' and ran? I know cats more closely resemble foxes, but the idea is the same. 

When my dog could hear (I know, 2 deaf animals haha) I could call her off the chase, even sheep. (she's a collie)

Whatever hunt it was should train their dogs better. A family lost a precious pet, because of lack of training. 

Poor thing 

Click to expand...

Could not have put it better myself /\/\


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 December 2011)

hessy12 said:



			U an anti then? It is not disgusting, it is sad and unfortunate and shows hounds could be better controlled as they are at my hunt, where they routinely call them off all sorts of animals. A tad over the top in your response me thinks!
		
Click to expand...

This story has absolutely nothing to do with whether one is pro or anti-hunting. A much loved pet was killed by out of control dogs, no excuses should be made just because these dogs were Foxhounds.

A question, what "all sorts of animals" are you referring to?


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 December 2011)

Where are people getting this idea that foxhounds are suddenly going to rip children to bits? ! They're not dumb, they can differentiate between small furries and human beings.
I think if there was a list of breeds responsible for attacks on humans, foxhounds would be well down the list, if even on it at all.


----------



## JanetGeorge (16 December 2011)

This was a very unfortunate accident- and certainly the hunt should have handled it a bit more tactfully.

But it's worth remembering that when a motorist runs over a cat (and more cats are killed on the road than will EVER be killed by hounds and pet dogs combined) the motorist is under no legal obligation to even stop and ensure the animal is actually dead - or get help if it is not.  The owner MIGHT find it in due course, in a ditch or squashed flat on the road.  And the Daily Mail (or even the local rags) won't give it two lines of print - because 'Cat gets killed by car' isn't a story!


----------



## SplashofSoy (16 December 2011)

Omg can't believe that people are actually saying it could have been a child! Yes we would all be in uproar if some chavs had dine it but that would have been a deliberate act of cruelty not an accident as this appears to be.


----------



## Fools Motto (16 December 2011)

I spoke to a local huntmaster today, and mentioned this. He said cats are his nemesis. During hound excersise when they go through villages they dread seeing cats, and they often do. They do tease the hounds, particually the ginger ones!! He hasn't had an inccodent yet, but has had many close calls. 

This cat wasn't mauled (doesn't look like it?!) so maybe shock took him, quite easy being 18, and of course the hounds are to blame for that, but really it is petty IMHO that this has made 'headline' news.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (16 December 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			This was a very unfortunate accident- and certainly the hunt should have handled it a bit more tactfully.

But it's worth remembering that when a motorist runs over a cat (and more cats are killed on the road than will EVER be killed by hounds and pet dogs combined) the motorist is under no legal obligation to even stop and ensure the animal is actually dead - or get help if it is not.  The owner MIGHT find it in due course, in a ditch or squashed flat on the road.  And the Daily Mail (or even the local rags) won't give it two lines of print - because 'Cat gets killed by car' isn't a story!
		
Click to expand...

This!!!!


----------



## Wagtail (16 December 2011)

horserider said:



			Come and watch my two terriers. I can and have called them off a rabbit just before they were about to kill. Its called training.
 I do wonder about the skills of some hunt staff these days, some seem a little amateurish.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I called my two terriers off a baby hare.


----------



## SplashofSoy (16 December 2011)

BBC report cat torn apart! Factual journalism based on pics of cat. Not. Hounds are not pets who have been to training classes and are bred to do a job. Huntsman have an amazing relationship with their hounds. As with any living creature nothing is 100% all of the time. How many bombproof horses have a one off spook and seriously injure a rider.


----------



## Archina (16 December 2011)

I had a lovely cat who wasnt scared of dogs in any way, she used to put the beat down on my friends dobbie! lol

She was out in the park behind my old house and 2 lurchers got a hold of her because she didnt run away. It all happened rather fast and i saw the whole thing from my back window. I ran outside and somehow jumped the 5ft fence (not sure how as i am not the most athletic, amazing what adrenaline does!) The guy ran off with his dogs when he saw me but i wasnt fast enough to save my poor wee moggy, she was dead. 

Anyway, the point to the story is just because a cat gets caught by a dog doesnt mean it will get ripped to pieces. When dogs catch their prey they shake their head violently (like they do with a toy) which breaks the spine/neck. I am assuming the huntsman managed to get the hounds off before the hounds started having a tug of war game. 

There is really no excuse for the way he handled it though.


----------



## EAST KENT (16 December 2011)

Oh the drama,just an unfortunate mishap ,cats are`nt usually so careless. One of my hounds brought  me a wet and dead half grown cat..he was most polite and asked if it could be revived! He definitely was not the killer,he and his brother were ruled by the yard cat. Meanwhile I shall retire and continue in my corner rocking and clutching my smelling salts about those of you (INCLUDING CC!!!) who call hounds that curr word..d...s.


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 December 2011)

Sorry EK, they are not dogs, they are hounds, sorry!!!


----------



## Archina (16 December 2011)

How exactly was the cat being careless? What a ridiculous notion! lol


----------



## Marydoll (16 December 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Oh the drama,just an unfortunate mishap ,cats are`nt usually so careless. One of my hounds brought  me a wet and dead half grown cat..he was most polite and asked if it could be revived! He definitely was not the killer,he and his brother were ruled by the yard cat. Meanwhile I shall retire and continue in my corner rocking and clutching my smelling salts about those of you (INCLUDING CC!!!) who call hounds that curr word..d...s.  

Click to expand...

The cat died, thats a bit more than a mishap, i find it sad how little value the life of this cat was to some people.


----------



## ester (16 December 2011)

I don't think the cat being careless is such a ridiculous notion, their other cat was fine he was in a stable. Obviously being deaf this cat was at a disadvantage for being able to do this.


----------



## Archina (16 December 2011)

Not to be anal, but i think you can safely say it is a ridiculous notion. The cat was on its own territory and i doubt it was thinking, oh am deaf, i better be careful incase a hunt comes charging down the field and gets me. 

Its a cat, not a person. lol


----------



## Buds_mum (16 December 2011)

From the info I have heard the cat was sat next to its cat flap... the house was closely adjacient to the bridle path and obv in a panic the cat shot into the middle of the pack... Most likely died of shock tbh as in the pics it doesn't exactly look 'mauled', the hounds only reacted like any hounds would and the huntsman must of done well to call them off so quickly. 

It was an accident, nothing to do with incompetance on the huntsmans part. 

Horrible things happen, but really its been completly sensationlised by the peice of shite that is the daily mail. Our local paper reported it factually and without the need for the inaccurate tripe printed in the daily mail that has got everyone so worked up...!! 

Move on I say, apologies have been made and I expect the cat's owners have had a nice payout from the daily mail to soften the blow!!


----------



## hackedoff (16 December 2011)

If some ones pet dog savaged and killed my cat I would be asking for the dog to be pts and would expect it to be muzzled. I really don't get why hunt hounds are allowed to get away with behaviour thay would lead to the average pet dog being pts.


----------



## hackedoff (16 December 2011)

Will add obviously dog to be muzzled pre pts.


----------



## Buds_mum (16 December 2011)

hackedoff said:



			If some ones pet dog savaged and killed my cat I would be asking for the dog to be pts and would expect it to be muzzled. I really don't get why hunt hounds are allowed to get away with behaviour thay would lead to the average pet dog being pts.
		
Click to expand...


Yep that will make everything better, shoot 27 hunting hounds because unfortunatley a cat crossed their path...


----------



## s4sugar (16 December 2011)

hackedoff said:



			If some ones pet dog savaged and killed my cat I would be asking for the dog to be pts and would expect it to be muzzled. I really don't get why hunt hounds are allowed to get away with behaviour thay would lead to the average pet dog being pts.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you think a dog should be PTS for killing a cat?
If a dog came into your garden, away from any owner there may be a case for it to be considered dangerously out of control but if your cat was on the pavement then it would be your fault the cat was in a position where a dog could grab it.

Attacking a cat would not lead to any pet dog being PTS.


----------



## ester (16 December 2011)

Archina said:



			Not to be anal, but i think you can safely say it is a ridiculous notion. The cat was on its own territory and i doubt it was thinking, oh am deaf, i better be careful incase a hunt comes charging down the field and gets me. 

Its a cat, not a person. lol
		
Click to expand...

no careless is an anthropomorphic term but cats are (in their natural/less pet like form) not without predators and therefore it would be normal for them to be aware of their surroundings and attempt to remove themselves if the situation warrants it. My farrier turns up .. my cat buggers off to the other side of the field


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 December 2011)

So tonight I have learned that hounds are capable of ripping children to shreds (even though I have never come across any cases of a hound attacking a human being) and any pet dog which kills a cat should be themselves killed (muzzled first, for some reason, then killed) because, er, it could have been a child? OK.....


----------



## hackedoff (16 December 2011)

A cat didn't cross their path, they crossed amd killed it. I expect individuals to have their dogs under control when I hack out, walk out or my family pets are out and about. Hunt dogs are no different. To be frank I am always disconcerted by the somewhay creepy double standards that hunt followers use when seperating 'hound behaviour' and chasing small animals compared to 'dog behaviour' and chavs dogs killing the same. Chavs pit bulls may be trained to attack other animals for sport - scratch a dog baiter and a huntsmen and I think you'll find the same underneath.


----------



## Buds_mum (16 December 2011)

CaveCanem said:



			So tonight I have learned that hounds are capable of ripping children to shreds (even though I have never come across any cases of a hound attacking a human being) and any pet dog which kills a cat should be themselves killed (muzzled first, for some reason, then killed) because, er, it could have been a child? OK.....
		
Click to expand...

Learn something new everyday...


----------



## ester (16 December 2011)

well I think this thread has demonstrated that humans are a diverse bunch with regards to what they think, feel and reason, which essentially to me is no bad thing


----------



## hackedoff (16 December 2011)

You miss my point, both hurt other animals for 'sport' what sport exactly bewilders me.


----------



## s4sugar (16 December 2011)

So what animals do drag hounds "hurt" "for sport"?


----------



## hackedoff (16 December 2011)

So hunts using dogs to chase foxes now termed legal huntimg cuddle up to them when cornered then? Thanks guys for clarifying this for me, I thought they shot the fox, killed it with an eagle owl or something like that. I feel so much happier now knowing that they don't actually kill foxes now. They probably hug them to death I  guess.


----------



## LaurenM (16 December 2011)

Hackedoff - I would be interested to hear your thoughts on an alternative for farmers whom suffer a substantial loss of earnings each year as a result.


----------



## Horseyscot (16 December 2011)

*remembers why she doesn't come on HHO very often now these day* walks back out...........


----------



## hackedoff (16 December 2011)

Ostrich you win sureal quote of the day . I would expect foxes to die like most mortal beasts. Is  your point is that they die at hunts but not by being mauled by the dogs ?


----------



## hackedoff (16 December 2011)

Well spotted !


----------



## Archina (16 December 2011)

I think this kinda thing will always end up in an anti/pro debate. Hunting is after all at the centre of the story.


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 December 2011)

I was going to hint that you had an agenda, hackedoff, but you've just gone and blown it now


----------



## s4sugar (16 December 2011)

Some people just hate Hounds or any canine.


----------



## Archina (16 December 2011)

Ostrich said:



			Wow and I thought it was about the untimely end of someone's much loved-pet coupled with 'should the hunt have had more control over their hounds' - or that is how the thread started out  

Well I am not interested in the pro and anti debate, I was merely commenting on someone expressing extreme views which I personally did not agree with.  So please feel free to carry on your hunting debate and I shall move on 

Click to expand...

It is, but you cant deny hunting is at the centre of it, if the hunt wasnt happening then the poor wee moggy would be alive and kicking. Not saying its right. Having had a cat killed by dogs (lurchers, which correct me if i am wrong are classified as hounds? ) i really feel for the family and as i have said in my previous comments, the huntsman dealt with it very innapropriately.


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 December 2011)

If I had wings, I could fly


----------



## Archina (16 December 2011)

CaveCanem said:



			If I had wings, I could fly 

Click to expand...

Have a can of red bull!! lol


----------



## Archina (16 December 2011)

Ahh...well now i know!!


----------



## Archina (16 December 2011)

Ostrich said:



			Sorry Archina  I was being very pompous and pedantic - thanks for taking it so nicely, I really will shut up now!
		
Click to expand...

Hahah,,,,no worries. Ive had a few jager and cokes so dont take anything seriously right now!! Think it was needed since everyone is out on their Xmas night out tonight!! We must be the sad ones sitting on the pc on a friday night!! Poor us!!  lol  x


----------



## Queenbee87 (17 December 2011)

Hackedoff- if your cat came into my garden and killed the blackbirds that I saw from the first day they hatched (silly mummy blackbird built the nest on the creeping plant right by my front door so couldn't help but notice them) and have subsequently grown fond of I should, by your logic, call for it to be PTS?

Those who say the hounds should ALWAYS respond immediately to being called off- has your horse ever ignored you on a hack because it gave in to instinct? I've had to come to a stop in my car before due to a horse deciding it wanted to run sideways from a monster in the hedge. Luckily I slow down well in advance when approaching horses on the road. The rider was very apologetic when I wound the window down and asked if she needed a hand. Horses should always listen to their riders but, due to being animals with instincts (and having tiny brains ), they don't. Hounds/dogs are the same.

I agree it was a horrible accident and I feel sorry for the cat's owners but I do think it's one of those things- wrong place at the wrong time 

I would imagine there was no malicious intent re: the dog food bag and they were just not thinking about how it could be interpreted (unless they were hinting they'd like to keep the body for supper time  joking!!!)


----------



## fburton (17 December 2011)

I Queenbeelieve in Santa said:



			I would imagine there was no malicious intent re: the dog food bag and they were just not thinking about how it could be interpreted (unless they were hinting they'd like to keep the body for supper time  joking!!!)
		
Click to expand...

Returning the cat's body gift-wrapped with a wee condolence card would have been almost as bad under the circumstances.


----------

